
Dogfishing: When online daters pose with adorable pets that aren’t theirs - benryon
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2019/08/12/dogfishing-when-online-daters-pose-with-adorable-pets-that-arent-theirs/
======
bradknowles
I’m confused. Would it be catfishing, if you were to pose with a cat that’s
not yours?

